# Iran says 19 dead in Gulf of Oman friendly-fire incident



## Jarnhamar (11 May 2020)

*Iranian Navy Hits Own Warship With Missile In Fatal Accident*
The Iranian Navy has confirmed that 19 people died when one of its warships was hit by a missile during a training exercise. Fifteen more are reported to have been injured. The mishap took place off the Iranian port of Jask in the Sea of Oman on May 10. Jask is strategically located outside the Straits of Hormuz, and is regularly used by Iranian warships and submarines.

Rescuers rushed to the scene close to the coast near Jask and Chabahar but the boat’s superstructure was completely destroyed and the hull began to sink. It appears that they were able to tow it back to port. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutton/2020/05/11/iranian-navy-sinks-own-warship-with-missile-in-fatal-accident/#4485e8915904


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 May 2020)

Prayers out to the families for their loss.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 May 2020)

Good news for Iran, the warhead and propulsion on the missile work. Bad news, need less Chinese parts in the guidance system...


----------

